# Adoption pending



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So...about a month ago I think it was I put in an application with HRI. I applied to volunteer, foster, and adopt a specific little guy on their site. There have been phone calls, emails, reference checks, a home visit. All this time ie been trying not to get my hopes up. Then one day while visiting the pup's page on HRI site I noticed it said Adoption Pending. I still didn't want to say anything on here. 

But everything seems to finally be in place. Last night we got our plane tickets to fly out and meet him. He and Bama will meet, and if all goes well, we will sign the papers and bring him back home with us. 

Today is April 19th. We fly to Texas May 10th. The first meeting will probably be May 11th. Such a long time to wait!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I meant to ask, anyone have advice or suggestions of things to do to get ready? 
We ordered the Southwest Airlines official carrier (at 10-12 pounds he would need a Sherpa medium, but only the small is guaranteed for SW). We are having it shipped to my parents' house in Texas instead of to us since we won't need it for the flight there. 

We will be getting steps so he can get onto the bed and sofa (he is a special needs dog).


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Adoption Pending*



Ewokpup said:


> So...about a month ago I think it was I put in an application with HRI. I applied to volunteer, foster, and adopt a specific little guy on their site. There have been phone calls, emails, reference checks, a home visit. All this time ie been trying not to get my hopes up. Then one day while visiting the pup's page on HRI site I noticed it said Adoption Pending. I still didn't want to say anything on here.
> 
> But everything seems to finally be in place. Last night we got our plane tickets to fly out and meet him. He and Bama will meet, and if all goes well, we will sign the papers and bring him back home with us.
> 
> Today is April 19th. We fly to Texas May 10th. The first meeting will probably be May 11th. Such a long time to wait!


Congratutions. I'm so happy for you. Glad the wait wasn't a long one. Keep busy so the time will go by fast, although May is almost here. Hope Bama and the new guy hit it off. How exciting for you.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay!That's so exciting  You are doing a wonderful thing.

Is it Bear??? He's adorable. 

I adopted Riley 3 months ago and it took Piper a while to accept him. The queen bee did not like having to share her things and I made sure to give her extra attention and let her know she was still top dog but it was a rough adjustment for her. 
That said, they were just rolling around on the rug playing bitey-face for 20 minutes (so cute!) and I know I did the right thing.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I am so excited for you


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Pipersmom said:


> Yay!That's so exciting  You are doing a wonderful thing.
> 
> Is it Bear??? He's adorable.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is Bear. :cheer2:

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/996-bear-in-tx

I am hoping the accepting goes okay. She loves hanging out with other dogs, and when we visited my parents over the holidays she kept wanting to play with Miss Yorkie, even when Miss Yorkie wasn't interested. She showed no jealousy or possessiveness then, of course it we were not in our home turf. The key thing will be how she adapts to having another dog in _her_ house.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!! 
CONGRATULATIONS! Bear is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS ... errrrrr handsome! 
Can't wait to hear (and SEE in pics!) how everything goes!!!
so excited for your family!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Best of luck to you with your new boy!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! He looks like such a happy boy!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

wish I knew your first name, but koodos to you. heree's a few articles you might find helpful .
Adding a second dog Pat Miller http://www.thebark.com/content/bringing-home-second-dog

http://blogs.dogster.com/dog-training/are-you-ready-for-a-second-dog/2010/12/

http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/bringing-home-bella


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought you might be the one to get Bear, Angie. Congratulations!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> wish I knew your first name, but koodos to you. heree's a few articles you might find helpful .
> Adding a second dog Pat Miller http://www.thebark.com/content/bringing-home-second-dog
> 
> http://blogs.dogster.com/dog-training/are-you-ready-for-a-second-dog/2010/12/
> ...


Thanks so much!

I'm Angie (aka Bama's mom)


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

StarrLhasa said:


> I thought you might be the one to get Bear, Angie. Congratulations!


You did? Psychic instincts or a little bird?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Angie, I'd love a picture of your pup, (Ewok?) 

Edited: Oh, I seen your dog is "Bama."


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ewokpup said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I'm Angie (aka Bama's mom)


thanks , oh you're the one Mick wrote a song about . lol


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Ewokpup said:


> You did? Psychic instincts or a little bird?


A little of both, actually. Mazel Tov!! :kev:


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Congratulations, and he looks like a real cutie. My Sam is my 5th rescue, and 3rd special needs case, so I can attest to how rewarding it is. Sam is kind of deaf and kind of blind. 

I'd be looking into locally available acupuncture and hydrotherapy, and if you do, get instruction on massage you can do at home. I've had wonderful results with all over the years. Sam currently gets a few minutes of UV treatment every couple of months and he flys around the house afterwards..


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Bear looks so happy in the pics,he really is very handsome,sounds like the perfect little chap,hope all goes well!


----------



## Caroline (Oct 9, 2012)

Audogs said:


> Congratulations, and he looks like a real cutie. My Sam is my 5th rescue, and 3rd special needs case, so I can attest to how rewarding it is. Sam is kind of deaf and kind of blind.
> 
> I'd be looking into locally available acupuncture and hydrotherapy, and if you do, get instruction on massage you can do at home. I've had wonderful results with all over the years. Sam currently gets a few minutes of UV treatment every couple of months and he flys around the house afterwards..


Congratulations on Bear! He looks like a real cutie.

I will also sing the praises of holistic vet care. I started using a holistic vet last year for one of my dogs, Maxie, who is a poodle mix. He had allergies and ear infections....and during that time he also grew an enormous wart on the bottom of his foot. I know a wart sounds pretty harmless, but this thing looked like it was from outer space. It was as large as his foot, snaked up between his toes, splayed them out, and was very painful- he couldn't put any weight on it. My regular vet said they could do surgery but because of the way it grew, wouldn't be able to get it all and it would probably just grow back. It was like the thing had tentacles, it was awful. The holistic vet treated him with herbs to boost his immune system, homeopathy,acupuncture and did laser treatments on it. It disappeared completely and hasn't come back. Being a wart, it might have disappeared anyway, but I didn't want to take any chances because of how severe it was.

She also adjusted his diet, and he continues on herbal supplements, probiotics and periodic acupuncture now. No more ear infections at all and he has stopped itching and chewing at his paws all the time. It is wonderful! Prior to seeing her, the paw chewing was constant. I am very pleased and plan on switching all my dogs to her for well vet care. She did conventional vet medicine for years before delving into holistic care, and has a nice perspective that blends Eastern and Western medicine.

Cost a bit of money to start with...but probably in the end actually saves money because the dog is healthier, and has a stronger immune system. Also, I developed a better understanding of how to keep him well. I see so many dogs that are treated for chronic skin conditions and ear infections all their lives, with only marginal control, and wind up on steroids just to control the symptoms. I am so happy that these conditions have now disappeared in Maxie...knock on wood it will stay that way!

Bear is a young dog, and if you can find some therapies that help maintain his health now, I think the effects of his legs on his overall health will be much less as he ages. I'm no expert by any means....but had such good results with Maxie's issues and wanted to share. Holistic vet care focuses on wellness rather than just treating illness...good for any dog, but particularly one with a chronic condition.

Again, many congratulations on Bear- enjoy him! Rescue dogs are wonderful


----------

